# 52mm glow ring m*g P7



## DocD (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a small length of 2mm ID bore silicon tube and fill it with glow powder, this takes a litttle time as the hole is tiny, then trim it to fit the retaining ring for the glass seal both ends with super glue and then press together to make the Oring then just refit:twothumbs

I think it's very cool and so very easy to make plus there are lot's of sizes right down to 0.5mm ID ..... it glow's like an S.O.B


----------



## chitoz28 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks very cool. I'm still a new-B, where do you get the glow powder from? And what is the ID bore silicone lube? Very awsome job, I'll have to try that when I make my [email protected] P7.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cool. How did you manage to get the glow powder in the small tube & bettery yet, how long did it take? Looks awsome!


----------



## effulgentOne (Apr 30, 2008)

chitoz28 said:


> Wow, that looks very cool. I'm still a new-B, where do you get the glow powder from? And what is the ID bore silicone lube? Very awsome job, I'll have to try that when I make my [email protected] P7.



I believe lots of people get their glow powder from http://glowinc.com/


----------



## DocD (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep got my glow powder from glow inc, as for getting the powder in the tube 
A very small cut to the ounce bag and tip it in this takes about 10min, just keep flicking the tube to settle the powder in the tube when full 
just super glue together and there you have a glowring :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarlach (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you get better 'glow' when the powder is mixed in epoxy (or something similar)? or would that be impossible to do this way?

I got some purple glow powder and it looks crappy in the bag. I was hoping it would look better in epoxy???

I just assumed that the green would be better this way also?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 30, 2008)

:wow: very nice!  :twothumbs


----------



## KrisP (Apr 30, 2008)

Tarlach said:


> I got some purple glow powder and it looks crappy in the bag. I was hoping it would look better in epoxy???


Do you have the Glow Inc purple? I bought some and found it very hard to make glow in the powder form and was disappointed. When I mixed it with resin it was still very hard to make it glow and when it did it was fairly faint. Using a UV light for about a minute charged with quite well but using a white LED took ages to charge it. From my experience, it just doesn't glow that well in either powder or resin form.


----------



## Tarlach (Apr 30, 2008)

KrisP said:


> Do you have the Glow Inc purple? I bought some and found it very hard to make glow in the powder form and was disappointed. When I mixed it with resin it was still very hard to make it glow and when it did it was fairly faint. Using a UV light for about a minute charged with quite well but using a white LED took ages to charge it. From my experience, it just doesn't glow that well in either powder or resin form.



:green:

...yeah, same stuff...


----------



## jag808808 (Apr 30, 2008)

X2


----------



## 07accordEX (May 1, 2008)

make these and start selling them, id be in for a few sets heh

oh, and wheres a good place to get silicon tubing of that size?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 1, 2008)

Very cool. I'm tempted to try this, as I know of a couple [email protected] that need glow rings :devil:


----------



## warlord (May 1, 2008)

thanks for the idea. Now I have another glow project to do


----------



## DocD (May 1, 2008)

the silicon tube i got from a fishing shop in 2 meters length
I,m very happy that people are liking this :thumbsup:
If any one would like to try two of these glowrings for free, send me a pre-paid oversea envelope and i will send you 2 of them, PM me i'll give you me address


----------



## jag808808 (May 1, 2008)

PM sent for address!!!:twothumbs



DocD said:


> the silicon tube i got from a fishing shop in 2 meters length
> I,m very happy that people are liking this :thumbsup:
> If any one would like to try two of these glowrings for free, send me a pre-paid oversea envelope and i will send you 2 of them, PM me i'll give you me address


----------



## olrac (May 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## 07accordEX (May 1, 2008)

you got PM hehe


----------



## DocD (May 1, 2008)

this ring cost me about $2.50 
so free offer is now closed, NO more free glowring, i hope you like them many thanks DocD


----------



## FILIPPO (May 2, 2008)

do you think that glow ring may have some problems in a mag85?

thanks


----------



## jag808808 (May 2, 2008)

Docd,

I am sending it today with a little thank you from me. 

jag


----------



## DocD (May 2, 2008)

hi made a smaller glowring to fit under the glass heres some pictures 






















i would say it get's in the way beam pattern but this torch is so bright it makes no difference


----------



## beetleguise (May 6, 2008)

I NEED this for my ostar I just completed. I am using an optic, so it definitely won't affect the beam, there is no beam. Only massive flood. Where did you get this tube? I have the glow powder already.
Thanks!


----------



## DocD (May 6, 2008)

beetleguise said:


> I NEED this for my ostar I just completed. I am using an optic, so it definitely won't affect the beam, there is no beam. Only massive flood. Where did you get this tube? I have the glow powder already.
> Thanks!


the tubing i got from a fishing shop 2mm I/D post a pic when it's done would be great to see many thanks DocD


----------



## DocD (May 6, 2008)

FILIPPO said:


> do you think that glow ring may have some problems in a mag85?
> 
> thanks


i think the silicon tubing might not like the heat, BUT only one way to find out give it a try:shrug: as for the glow powder it don't mind the heat post a picture i like to see how it works out


----------



## f22shift (May 6, 2008)

DocD said:


> the tubing i got from a fishing shop 2mm I/D post a pic when it's done would be great to see many thanks DocD


like a pet store?


----------



## DocD (May 6, 2008)

f22shift said:


> like a pet store?


no more like the type of silicon tube they would use in a hospital.vetinary,junkey's and fishermen fresh water,fly fishing that sort of thing, pet shops will all have pvc tubing for air pipes to fish tanks hope some of these help good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira54 (May 6, 2008)

Nice one DocD!!!!!






Got my freebie O ring in the post today and it's the dogs danglers =]
Nice practical mod, very creative!
:twothumbs


----------



## DocD (May 6, 2008)

gojira54 said:


> Nice one DocD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you like it:twothumbs thanks for your help with soldering and stuff 
many thanks DocD


----------



## DocD (May 8, 2008)

I'm thinking if there some interest in buying some of these glow-rings
i would make some and sell them :twothumbs price will be for 2 glow-rings shipped to the U.S.A is $ 10.00 dollars.
i can make them in diffrent sizes and diameters, I/D sizes are 2mm,1.5mm and 1mm, the pictures are 2mm and 1mm rings. 
















please only show interest in this thread 
cheers DocD


----------



## warlord (May 8, 2008)

I found it easier to fill the tubes using a condiment sqeze container with just a tiny opening cut off the top. Takes maybe 10seconds to fill a mag sized tube. For smaller tubes I was also able to use syringes (without a needle obviously).

I'm sure there are people who are willing to buy these from you. Also, if you start making them in larger quantities the supplies should be considerably cheaper in bulk. These are way better than glow o-rings because of the higher quality of glow material.


----------



## beetleguise (May 9, 2008)

I have the glow powder, but not the tubing. If I can't find any locally, I will be interested!


----------



## DocD (May 9, 2008)

Will be making these in blue and green just wait for blue glow powder to be shipped cheers DocD


----------



## SunnyQueensland (May 9, 2008)

Would it be possible to mix the glow powder with some kind of gel and use a syringe as suggested above? I think a few feet at a time could be made this way?

As far as the silicone melting. I could be wrong but I think its unlikely:

Atomic Number: 14
Atomic Weight: 28.0855
Melting Point: 1687 K (*1414°C or 2577°F*)
Boiling Point: 3538 K (3265°C or 5909°F)
Density: 2.3296 grams per cubic centimeter
Phase at Room Temperature: Solid
Element Classification: Semi-metal


----------



## warlord (May 10, 2008)

Yes. You can use an epoxy but it may not cure correctly and it would be very difficult to squeeze through a tube of that diameter depending on viscosity; even a short length.





SunnyQueensland said:


> Would it be possible to mix the glow powder with some kind of gel and use a syringe as suggested above? I think a few feet at a time could be made this way?
> 
> As far as the silicone melting. I could be wrong but I think its unlikely:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheesy (May 10, 2008)

SunnyQueensland said:


> As far as the silicone melting. I could be wrong but I think its unlikely:
> 
> Atomic Number: 14
> Atomic Weight: 28.0855
> ...


 
That would be silicon, not silicone, but wikipedia says it should be good to ~300°C.


Kev.

PS. Did you mean unlikely it would melt or that you'd be wrong? :nana:


----------



## warriorz (May 10, 2008)

how long do these glow rings/glow powder last for?

on the website it says 12 hours:thinking:


----------



## DocD (May 10, 2008)

warriorz said:


> how long do these glow rings/glow powder last for?
> 
> on the website it says 12 hours:thinking:


will got to say very bright like the photos charged up with a 10sec burst led light 10 mins then a slow decrease over 1/2 hours or so,but charged with sun light or strong UV light source i think it would glow brighter and longer.
The web site says 12 hours but what amount of powder or light source they use to charge said amount ?


----------



## Patriot (May 10, 2008)

I've very interested in several of these if you start making them. Please give us a head-up if and when you start selling them.


----------



## LukeA (May 10, 2008)

DocD said:


> Yep got my glow powder from glow inc, as for getting the powder in the tube
> A very small cut to the ounce bag and tip it in this takes about 10min, just keep flicking the tube to settle the powder in the tube when full
> just super glue together and there you have a glowring :thumbsup:



Wouldn't it be easier to mix the glow powder with some clear silicone and use a bag with a small hole in a corner to squeeze it in like a pastry bag?


----------



## FenglerF1 (May 10, 2008)

Another place to find this tubing would be a hobby shop, like hobby town USA, look where the Nitro R/C cars are. They use the same type of tubing for the fuel lines, I don't know wether they say the ID but I would bet it to be close.

Edit: how many rings could I make with 1oz of the powder?
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DocD (May 11, 2008)

FenglerF1 said:


> Another place to find this tubing would be a hobby shop, like hobby town USA, look where the Nitro R/C cars are. They use the same type of tubing for the fuel lines, I don't know wether they say the ID but I would bet it to be close.
> 
> Edit: how many rings could I make with 1oz of the powder?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


1oz is going to make about 30 o-rings or maybe more depending on size 
i don't know if nitro R/C fuel tubing is the same? it's clear pvc ?


----------



## DocD (May 11, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to mix the glow powder with some clear silicone and use a bag with a small hole in a corner to squeeze it in like a pastry bag?


Hi,
i havn't had a chance to try placing glow-powder into a medium such as liquid silicone but the idea is great :thumbsup: can some try it ? i wonder how someone would glue the two ends of the tube together ?


----------



## warlord (May 11, 2008)

I have some ideas similar but more traditional than this...but I'm not going to share yet.



DocD said:


> Hi,
> i havn't had a chance to try placing glow-powder into a medium such as liquid silicone but the idea is great :thumbsup: can some try it ? i wonder how someone would glue the two ends of the tube together ?


----------



## DocD (May 11, 2008)

warlord said:


> I have some ideas similar but more traditional than this...but I'm not going to share yet.


come on man it can't be that top secret 
Just made 4 other options when dry i'll see what they glow like :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2008)

good stuff...I've got some glow powder and will try to get some tubing...
I've already done a few other things around the place with glow powder....
letter box numbers...sprinkled on to wet paint
car door key hole surround...same, works ok if you charge it up first
garage door key hole

anyone else got any bright ideas /applications?


----------



## DocD (May 11, 2008)

So i need info if there was any size of metric o-ring or square o-ring might be a good size? these would have only top quality glow powder and limited to blue or bright green for now:thumbsup:many thanks DocD


----------



## jasonck08 (May 12, 2008)

Normal silicon is good up to 300F, that was printed on the package of some silicon i was looking at in a hardware store... They do sell high-temp silicon for car head gaskets. I have some that I have used in a hotwire. It's good up to 600F.


----------



## DocD (May 12, 2008)

Now having made some samples by a factory, top quality o-ring using 12 hour glow powder same as glow inc in green only 
i,m waiting for samples to be sent to me when the next 2 weeks also i will be offering 4mm and 2mm soild round section to make your own o-ring and maybe 25mm glow balls poss key-ring
at the moment i have no idea of the cost? as soon i know, you will know but i do know the glow powder in the UK is NO cheaper then the USA appox £140 per Kg--- $260per 2.2Lb for top of the line powder, this factory mixes at 5% but i'm ask for a 10% mix
many thanks DOCD


----------



## Oznog (May 13, 2008)

I know way too much about glow powder...

Sprinkling it onto the outside of wet paint is not a good idea. It's a fine sandy powder (grain size varies greatly with type) and unless it's the "encapsulated" type it will be damaged by moisture by not being sealed in a medium. Even if it's the waterproof encapsulated type, it'll pick up dirt and scuff which greatly reduces its brightness. It needs to be sealed in a medium.

Mixing into silicone is possible, but here are the problems. Silicone caulk starts as a very thick medium and will probably turn really thick as you add powder, it may become a putty that can't wet itself onto a surface. Unfortunately there's no thinners you can add to it to balance that out. You want to avoid whipping in air, air won't come out of silicone caulk and it'll become cloudier and weaker.

Strictly speaking, the powder doesn't add viscosity. It's a suspension and clogs fine nozzles. 

Glow paint has a terminal depth, at which point you've achieved the brightest glow possible and making it thicker will not increase the glow. You load the paint up with more powder and can achieve that it with less depth, but eventually one of two things happens. One, this powder is INSOLUBLE and you can't increase powder density because it's like gluing marbles together- once you increase the marble/glue ratio to where they're all sitting on top of each other, then increasing it further just means there's no glue to bind the marbles together but the marbles won't get any more dense. Or, two, the paint will become too mechanically weak for your application and/or the surface becomes to gritty. Why does this happen? Well, think about how elastic silicone is, then about having to glue together a line of adjacent marbles. The pure silicone could stretch like 2x before breaking. But the marbles only have like 1mm of silicone between them, so a line of 10 marbles can only stretch 10mm before the silicone joints reach max elongation.

Only green and aqua ("ultra blue"- no idea why GlowInc calls it that) are the REALLY long, powerful glows. The others are nice and pretty but pale in comparison. V10 is by far the best green, it does actually charge slightly slower but lasts far longer. Now V10 is great, but also really really gritty, like sand. If you try to do fine detail work with it it'll show grains. It's hard to keep suspending in a paint medium (think sand again, think sand in nail polish). And it tends to make a gritty surface feel. But, the glow duration is just outstanding.

Unfortunately white light LEDs are not a great charging source. The wavelength must be shorter than a certain threshold or it does no charging. Green LEDs won't charge it at all. Blue LEDs can usually charge it a LITTLE- because the bell curve of emitted wavelengths has a tail end over the threshold. The "UV" LEDs, like 405nm (not even true UV), are just fine, looks like the entire spectrum they emit is beyond the threshold for charging glow powders.


----------



## DocD (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the info its very helpful :thumbsup: the frim uses a long chain ploy silicone and is a main maker a gaskets, this o-ring may be used in compression i think ,but who know were they might get used? the rateing of these is shore 60 but could be as high as 80 this makes a very tuff o-ring but untill i have some in my hand ?cheers DocD


----------



## Rob M (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread, glow rings are a great idea but up to now they haven't been made with the best glowing pigment. I'll definitely be up for buying some of these when they are on sale! 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## DocD (May 14, 2008)

Got some prices back today for the o-rings they will cost $20.00 dollars for two o-rings shipped so let me know how you feel about the price
Also 3mm solid GITD round section will cost $10.00 dollars per meter shipped (2mm and 1mm are possable)
This all hinges on interest and if there is enough, it will be all go from here so many thank to all those that have read and post in this thread
With high hopes DocD


----------



## warlord (May 14, 2008)

Is there any volume that you need to sell in order to bring the prices down?



DocD said:


> Got some prices back today for the o-rings they will cost $20.00 dollars for two o-rings shipped so let me know how you feel about the price
> Also 3mm solid GITD round section will cost $10.00 dollars per meter shipped (2mm and 1mm are possable)
> This all hinges on interest and if there is enough, it will be all go from here so many thank to all those that have read and post in this thread
> With high hopes DocD


----------



## f22shift (May 14, 2008)

warlord said:


> I have some ideas similar but more traditional than this...but I'm not going to share yet.


 
eta?


----------



## DocD (May 15, 2008)

Hi
The price is based on 100 o-ring at £ 3.60 each x 2, then £2.00 postage £1.20 small padded bag total £ 10.40 pounds or $19.76 dollars with no profit for me 
But if i order 500, o-ring cost is half down to £1.50 or $3.00 so price comes down to 11.78 but i don't think there is a market for 500 glow rings ? :shrug: many thanks DocD


----------



## jag808808 (May 15, 2008)

Aloha CPF! Just got my glow rings (3) from DocD! Thank you! Great work! Here are some pics... BTW, the Hawaiian Punch Monkey's Fist is your wifes...







Head close up. Installed one ring under bezel and one outside bezel.





Before turning it on.





Glowring from front of Cree Q5 Ashperic





Here is what they all look like in the dark!!!















Thank you DocD! I will finish yours and will send them both soon.


----------



## DocD (May 16, 2008)

glad you got them  and happy you like them :thumbsup: the bezseil on the m*g is very nice,any info and can you stand it on it's end with that lens ? done them in blue now but needs more charging then the green about half as bright too still nice though
*Hawaiian Punch Monkey Fists *looks wonderfull my wife loves the look and glow cord 
cheers DocD


----------



## jag808808 (May 16, 2008)

I cannot bezel stand my Mag. Lens is about a 1/4" too high. I am waiting for someone to make a bezel for ashperics. THAT would be nice. I can stand it on the end cap but perilously so. 

Glad your wife likes it. The GITD cord was more than 3X the cost of regular cord. But for you, I will eat it. You do great work and I appreciate the rings! I will probably order more rings when I make my P7 3D Mag. Aloha!

jag





DocD said:


> glad you got them  and happy you like them :thumbsup: the bezseil on the m*g is very nice,any info and can you stand it on it's end with that lens ? done them in blue now but needs more charging then the green about half as bright too still nice though
> *Hawaiian Punch Monkey Fists *looks wonderfull my wife loves the look and glow cord
> cheers DocD


----------



## DocD (May 16, 2008)

3mm solid round section mixed at 10% not 5% using v10 green GITD powder price by the meter shipped $10.00 dollars one o-rings for m*g uses 155mm makes 6 o-rings i think this makes better value so sign up need 20 people to make this happen. 3 weeks from order to delivery to me.
so roll up roll up and sign your life away because" micky luv's yeh"
cheers DocD


----------



## SunnyQueensland (May 16, 2008)

I will be in for 2 meters... :thumbsup:

Thanks for doing this...


----------



## 07accordEX (May 17, 2008)

i just recieved my sample today at it rocks!
thanks alot
i think ill be coming back for more later on


----------



## DocD (May 17, 2008)

Hi, if you got any time to post some pics that would be great 
i'm happy you like them cheers DocD


----------



## 07accordEX (May 17, 2008)

heh i would but as of this moment i only have my quadcree mag that i can put them in and it doesnt "work" correctly

but when i all the parts for my hotwire and aspheric, these glow rings will be put to good use


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Really creative/nice work there *DocD*... quite simply "Oh me likey!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Swagg (May 18, 2008)

Put me on the list for some. When do I pay?


----------



## DocD (May 19, 2008)

Hi,
i received the blue glow powder and made up some glow rings for my M*g P7 and RC-G4 here are the pics :thumbsup:






















Cheers DocD


----------



## smopoim86 (May 20, 2008)

oOoo, I really like the blue. I'd be in for 3 or 4.


----------



## wutzu (May 21, 2008)

I feel like an idiot for asking, but:

Are these glow rings for aesthetic purposes, or do they emit usable light?


----------



## DocD (May 21, 2008)

i think there just for fun :twothumbs and may to find your torch sometimes maybe but i think these glow rings are a bit of fun


----------



## DocD (May 23, 2008)

Hi i will be making 20 green and 20 blue glow-rings for m*glite front of the glass or under the glass , if you send me the length of your o-ring i,ll make it up i will put this up in sales thread in a weeks time price for one glow-ring is $4.00 plus post and packing $4.00 many thanks DocD


----------



## d1dd1 (May 24, 2008)

I pulled the silicone tube on a rollerball pen tip for easy-filling 






DocD How do you close the rings ?

Thanks


----------



## DocD (May 24, 2008)

superglue gel not the normal glue and trim of the excess dry gel glue with nail clippers hope this helps DocD


----------



## Swagg (May 28, 2008)

DocD said:


> Hi i will be making 20 green and 20 blue glow-rings for m*glite front of the glass or under the glass , if you send me the length of your o-ring i,ll make it up i will put this up in sales thread in a weeks time price for one glow-ring is $4.00 plus post and packing $4.00 many thanks DocD



Ok, who do I send the PayPal to?

Thanks


----------



## uluapoundr (May 29, 2008)

DocD,
Got one of your glowrings from Jag808808 as part of a trade, cool stuff! I'll try to take some pics tonight. I got glow powder but think I'd make a mess trying to make these rings. Thanks for sharing your tips. Now I won't lose my flashlight in the dark...I think I need a ring for my set of keys..


----------



## uluapoundr (May 29, 2008)

Glowring on 3D M*g with P7, flutted head, FM bezel with lip polished. 





Glowshot





Jag808808 and DocD, thanks for the glowring.


----------



## DocD (May 31, 2008)

hi now made 12 green and 8 blue i,m waiting for more tube to be stocked at the shop
i can't post on buy and sell part of the forum so if any one can help with this hic-up? cheers DocD :thumbsup:


----------



## jag808808 (Jun 4, 2008)

DocD,

You want me to start a thread for you? You can add the pics. Let me know. 

jag


----------



## DocD (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi the 12 green and 8 blue are now for sale in the marketplace
And many thanks to jag808808 and uluapoundr and 07accordEX for there pics and help, cheers guy's all to all the CPF'ers that have taken a look :thumbsup:


----------



## Swagg (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick question, how would these work in a high temp set up? Like with a ROP and much hotter Osram 64623, would there be any issues or melting?


----------



## DocD (Jun 5, 2008)

The silicon tube don't seem to have a problem with heat and the glow powder no affect from heat but in saying that how hot do high power incan's get?


----------



## Swagg (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the 64623 can turn paper into fire in less than 5 seconds...


----------



## jag808808 (Jun 5, 2008)

Post #35 addresses the melting issue. "Silicon has a 300 degree Celsius melting point."


----------



## DocD (Jun 8, 2008)

Update
i have tried my glow rings in a incan and left it turned on for 30min
the result of this was the super gell glue melts :shakehead so these are not SULTABLE for powerfull incans


----------



## DocD (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi i'll be making some more trying out diffrent glue so can use these with incan's should be ready about a week or so cheers DocD


----------



## BenjiBot (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Doc

I’m down for a couple green (and a couple blue, if you have them) if they will fit my Mag 3D aspheric. I’m in the UK so I would have thought shipping will be fairly cheap. Where should I send my PayPal to?

Thanks


----------

